# Web Easy 8



## Lazwal (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help me, I am using Web Easy 8 professional in order to edit my website. I have tried to download my pages but unable to do so. I can connect to my site via the program but nothing is displayed. 
My system is windows Xp. I am at a loss as to what I am doing wrong. But I have attempted numerous times but cannot view my web pages.Hope that someone can help thank you:sigh:


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Can you post a url? or a screenshot? maybe some error messages?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Make sure your FTP information is correct. Sometimes the host will change an IP address without warning.

To find your current domain:
open command prompt
Start=> Run=> cmd​type ping _site_URL_

The string of numbers that comes up (ex: 72.52.248.149) is your IP address, and therefore your domain.


----------



## Lazwal (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. As you have probably gathered I am not a computer whizz but just know a little of the basics. I have tried the command prompt and it came back unable to locate the site. However I have also tried to connect using a downloaded  WS.FTP95 LE programm which states it is connceted to my site. When I open a test folder it is empty. I think that this is also the case when I use the Web Easy programm and connect to my site as the downloaded folder that I have named is also empty. So it appears that when I connnect to my site via any FTP programm I am not getting any data transferring. I have mailed my host provider in the hope that they can shed some light. Lazwal


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you access your site using your nomal web browser?


----------



## togle1 (May 29, 2010)

You can copy your "Code" (While in IE Browser, Tools > View Source>) copy it all and paste into a Word File, Save as a .html file. You can use Notepad, but I like to Spell check this way. Make a folder and put your images and other files which need to be attached. 

In Web Easy, use Import (Index.HTML) and it should copy on each page very well. If your site's not Indexed you can copy each page. Good luck.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The creator of this thread has two posts, both being in this thread. I therefore find it very unlikely that this user will return to this thread, given the time that has elapsed between the user's last post on this thread.

This thread is now closed. Please read the date of the last post before posting a reply. Dredging up old topics is irritating at best.

Thank you.


----------

